

HTML5 Studio shows off fancy HTML5 CSS3 demos with source by Google Chrome team - yu
http://studio.html5rocks.com/

======
natmaster
I hate it when people show "HTML 5" demos and then make them browser specific.
The point of standards is to make them work across browser, and when you only
include rules for one browser, this is worse than using flash. THIS IS NOT
GOOD FOR THE WEB.

(In this case I am referring to all the -webkit flags, with no -o or -moz as
well, even though the features are supported by those respective browsers.

e.g. <http://studio.html5rocks.com/samples/page-flip/index.html> and look for
the -webkit)

------
please
its using video/vp8 as type for webm videos, that has to be video/webm

[http://www.webmproject.org/code/specs/container/#html5_video...](http://www.webmproject.org/code/specs/container/#html5_video_type_parameters)

------
quinndupont
Damn, that just made my iPad do a backflip without a landing.

------
samratjp
Somebody had some creative 20% time ;-)

